# Thank you - HSG results.



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I just want to say thank you to all who have given advice and shared their experiences of the HSG.

I had mine today and would like to share. 

Like most say, it feels like a bad period pain, and I'm sitting here now, an hour after, and I've almost forgotten how it was!! It wasn't pleasant but it was over so quickly And bearable. 
it felt like a smear test initially, the tube thingy created a period like pain, I didn't feel the balloon even though the radiographer warned I would!!! Then I felt the dye,which was a strong period like pain, but before I knew when I was it was over. 

Got my results there and then and all things considering, I'm happy!!! After preparing myself for the worse and torturing myself for over ten years (after having c when I was 16) I am happy that one tube is perfect. Sadly I have hydra on the other but oh well we only need one!!!!!

Bring on the next stage. Any stories post HSG are welcomed. And thanks to all who helped xxx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

mine was also absolutley fine. 
slightly uncomfortable but thats all
over very quickly
xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting this 

Mine was fine too despite blocked tubes I just had minor cramping, the horror stories I read online scared me to death though, women saying it was worse than childbirth and they passed out from the pain etc

L x


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Completely agree! 
I had frightened myself so much from reading the horror stories online! And like you said, it was like a strong period pain and it did soon pass. I didn't bleed afterwards but it did bring on my period (that was due anyway, well as due as irregular periods can be). One hydra tube and one perfect  onwards and upwards now..

Can I ask, after you all had your HSG, did you wait for your consultant to get in touch with you or did you ring and make a follow up appointment? Want to try and get the ball rolling now, hubby needs a second SA, but other than that we are good to go. Hoping they will let me have a bash at Clomid with having one healthy tube. 

Any advice?
x


----------

